# ID the year of my cannondale?



## rossco (Apr 8, 2007)

anyone have an idea what year my bike might be

hard to find info on it

its caad5 frame
pic









ROss


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks like a 2001 or 2002. (http://cgi.ebay.com/56-CM-Cannondale-CAAD-5-Road-Bike-w-Dura-Ace-Ultegra_W0QQitemZ120107454600QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting), (http://cgi.ebay.com/2001-Cannondale-R5000-CAAD-6-Saeco-Campy-10_W0QQitemZ180103060592QQcategoryZ98084QQcmdZViewItem).


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like a 2001... Saeco colors were slightly different in 2002 and the forks were black on the 2000. The only thing that throws me off is the crankset. Yours doesn't have the SI crank and BB... or do you have adaptors in the BB shell?


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Looks like a 2001... Saeco colors were slightly different in 2002 and the forks were black on the 2000. The only thing that throws me off is the crankset. Yours doesn't have the SI crank and BB... or do you have adaptors in the BB shell?


Could be a frame/fork from 2001 the bike is a CAAD5 and the first SI Hollowgram was a CAAD6. All of the other parts are newer. But I think that DG is right in the year. look on the BB shell and there is a two rows of engraving the bottom row on the left looking at the BB from the bottom there should be somthing like 2IR... before it is hidden by the guide that number is the year. 1=2001,2=2002 etc.


----------



## rossco (Apr 8, 2007)

cheers for the replies guys

on the bb shell it says 2RR... then is obstructed by the cable guide
guessing that means is a 2002?

the group set is all 10 speed ultegra, dont think anything is original on bike any more, have the orginal forks off the bike, they look exactly the same as the ones on the bike except have a aluminum steerer and not carbon as the one on the bike
ROSs


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

go to www.vintagecannondale.com and under the info. you can find your serial number to look up the year.


----------

